# Honda GX200 Clone Major Modifications help!



## oscaryu1

.....


----------



## newz7151

*********


----------



## glenjudy

oscaryu1 said:


> PS - Just because I'm not really 31/32 or whatever doesn't mean I don't know what I'm talking about


What ARE you talking about ??


----------



## oscaryu1

Nevermind 

Anyways, is the breather tube 100% necessary? Or can it be removed?

Thanks...


----------



## oscaryu1

newz7151 said:


> Upon further review, I have decided not to comment.


See what I mean 30year? Discrimination.


----------



## 30yearTech

oscaryu1 said:


> See what I mean 30year? Discrimination.


Honesty is the best policy! 

If we all new your true age we might not be so surprised by some of your comments. Inexperience explains a lot. 

I would also draw the line telling someone that is young (and possibly under age) to modify something that might allow them to hurt themselves. An older person should have some life experience and know when to be scared enough to exercise caution.


----------



## oscaryu1

.....


----------



## 30yearTech

oscaryu1 said:


> If you knew me, you wouldn't say that. I've probably done and seen more than a 20 year old.
> 
> The projects I'm doing right now may amaze you, but as I said, if you knew me in person, you wouldn't be saying that. I can guarantee you that 99% of yall want me off this forum, if not 100%.
> 
> "Honesty will set you free"
> 
> Now, if anyone cares... Can yall answer my question?
> 
> PS - Projects currently in progress: Repairing 10 or so computers, setting up a MultiMedia computer to run on a 60" HDTV, removal of a 3SFE engine from a 1988 Toyota Camry Auto FWD, fixing a 60102 Briggs 2HP, and highly modifying the GX200 clone.
> 
> I dream of doing more than playing Halo 3 all day with friends. You just can't deny that


Fist off, no offense intended but I can certainly tell from many of your posts that you simply lack experience. I commend you for taking the initiative to get off your rear and try new things and take the time to learn, so I can certainly believe that you may have much more experience then many 20 year old individuals, but that alone does not mean your ready to take the bull by the horn. With age comes experience and remember "Experience is simply the name we give our mistakes". So take advantage of us "older" posters and learn from our mistakes (been there, done that!)

To answer your original question, no I don't really think you have to hook up the oil breather tube to your air filter, it's not needed for the running of the engine, but may be a violation of the EPA emissions for the engine.


----------



## Restrorob

30yearTech said:


> I would also draw the line telling someone that is young (and possibly under age) to modify something that might allow them to hurt themselves.



30Y, That's the first thing that entered my mind when I read this thread last night.

ANY kids go carts etc. that come in the shop running over the factory RPM setting are put back. If it requires a new governor spring etc. dad gets to pay for it, It's a rule just to cover our butts should the knockers get out there and hurt their self after us working on it.


----------



## geogrubb

oscaryu1;
You might want to take into consideration when posting a problem that some of us are "old" guys and just have a way of diagnosing an engine problem and need all the info we can get so we know what manual to dig out to give an answer. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## oscaryu1

Restrorob said:


> 30Y, That's the first thing that entered my mind when I read this thread last night.
> 
> ANY kids go carts etc. that come in the shop running over the factory RPM setting are put back. If it requires a new governor spring etc. dad gets to pay for it, It's a rule just to cover our butts should the knockers get out there and hurt their self after us working on it.


Well, unfortunately for me, I'm removing the governor 

Geo - I'll take that into mind. Thanks alot man.

For you guys, I know what I'm dealing with, and I'll deal with it accordingly. Removing the governor can cause: Blown Rod, floating valve springs, exploding flywheel, and a coil that just flies outta its socket...



> Fist off, no offense intended but I can certainly tell from many of your posts that you simply lack experience. I commend you for taking the initiative to get off your rear and try new things and take the time to learn, so I can certainly believe that you may have much more experience then many 20 year old individuals, but that alone does not mean your ready to take the bull by the horn. With age comes experience and remember "Experience is simply the name we give our mistakes". So take advantage of us "older" posters and learn from our mistakes (been there, done that!)


Good advice. The problem with me is, I don't believe anything till it happens. That's just one thing I can't correct about myself for some reason. When it happens, I learn. Otherwise, my habit just continues. Thanks for the tips, but I'm still going for it. I know what precautions I need to avoid anything. 

I won't be riding it anytime soon anyways. After putting everything I can into that engine, I'll be welding in a roll cage (and I'll be careful with a welder ) and THEN ride it.


----------



## oscaryu1

And if yall are still worried, I'll just make it worse for you 

I'm putting everything I can into this engine  

6.5HP stock, and with all the modifications in the website/world possible, I'll be hitting 28HP+. Around 7-9k RPM, and around 100MPH.


----------



## 30yearTech

oscaryu1 said:


> And if yall are still worried, I'll just make it worse for you
> 
> I'm putting everything I can into this engine
> 
> 6.5HP stock, and with all the modifications in the website/world possible, I'll be hitting 28HP+. Around 7-9k RPM, and around 100MPH.


Well theres one thing you don't lack as you seem to have plenty of juvenile sarcasm!


----------



## oscaryu1

30yearTech said:


> Well theres one thing you don't lack as you seem to have plenty of juvenile sarcasm!


Only me and 100,000,000 other kids


----------



## tommyj3

If you are going to try a turn that chiness clone at 7-9 thousand rpms, you had better be investing in a high performance big dollar billet rod. Has far as 28hp I think you having a dream. 

Ok about age, my guess is 12-15 years old, which isn't a bad thing. Just be polite to us old folks, and most will give you a helping hand went we can.


----------



## glenjudy

tommyj3 said:


> .....Just be polite to us old folks, and most will give you a helping hand went we can.


Very well put, being polite,courteous, respectful will still go a long way.
thanks,


----------



## oscaryu1

tommyj3 said:


> If you are going to try a turn that chiness clone at 7-9 thousand rpms, you had better be investing in a high performance big dollar billet rod. Has far as 28hp I think you having a dream.
> 
> Ok about age, my guess is 12-15 years old, which isn't a bad thing. Just be polite to us old folks, and most will give you a helping hand went we can.


Well, here's how it's gonna go:

Governor Removal
Carburetor Adapter with Pulse Fitting
Briggs Animal fuel pump
GX390 carburetor
K&N style air filter w/ adapter
GX160 18cc head
Chrome Moly Push Rods
Stainless Steel Intake + Exhaust valves
26lbs valve springs
Retainer + Keeper set
1.2:1 Ratio rocker arms
Indexing Washers
Bosch Platinum Spark Plug
Genuine Honda GX160 coil
Honda Aluminum Flywheel (timing increase by 4)
Grade 8 bolt set
Stage 1 exhaust header
ARC Billet Rod
Flat Top Piston
Ring set (file fit)
THOR Karting Oil (Not automotive oil, there's a difference )

How does it sound? By then, I'm hoping around 25HP. The head and components itself should gain lots. More compression, ect.

How does it sound guys? 



> Ok about age, my guess is 12-15 years old, which isn't a bad thing. Just be polite to us old folks, and most will give you a helping hand went we can.


12, at your service 



> Very well put, being polite,courteous, respectful will still go a long way.
> thanks,


I'll keep that in mind. Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech

Be sure to take some pictures as you go along, I would be interested in seeing how this beast turns out...:thumbsup:


----------



## glenjudy

Very ambitious, 2 questions:
What is the cost you've calculated for this project ??
What kind of fuel will you use ??
Anxious to see pictures as you progress...


----------



## tommyj3

I have a BIL that builds Briggs racing engines for kart racing. He has engines all over the country. I will let him take a look at your list, and see what he things. I to would love to see pictures as this project progresses.


----------



## Restrorob

glenjudy said:


> What is the cost you've calculated for this project ?


By the time he figures it all up he will probably say....







I could a had a V8....

Hope you have plenty of







to start this thing, And some







of this project could be interesting.


----------



## tommyj3

He will have a ton of money in it. The ones my BIL builds has over a 1000 dollars in them. Thats a new engine plus parts to modify.


----------



## oscaryu1

> Be sure to take some pictures as you go along, I would be interested in seeing how this beast turns out...


I'll try. Currently cutting off the top arm of the governor... Still waiting for some parts from AGK...



> What is the cost you've calculated for this project ??


Around $700 or so.



> What kind of fuel will you use ??


97 Octane Unleaded. The GX160 head will raise compression by... alot. Then the flat top piston will raise it even more... to the point that it might break fingers when starting. 




> I have a BIL that builds Briggs racing engines for kart racing. He has engines all over the country. I will let him take a look at your list, and see what he things. I to would love to see pictures as this project progresses.
> Reply With Quote


Thanks man! 



> By the time he figures it all up he will probably say.... I could a had a V8....
> 
> Hope you have plenty of to start this thing, And some of this project could be interesting.


I'll try to keep yall updated as the parts come in  Got my parts from: www.affordablegokarts.com & www.nr-racing.com...

There might be gaps betweent he posts, as I was trying to do this for a "long term" project...


----------



## oscaryu1

So far I have BOUGHT these things:

http://www.affordablegokarts.com/mm...oduct_Code=AGK100-SMAFR80&Category_Code=GGPP5
http://www.affordablegokarts.com/mm...ode=A&Product_Code=AGK202&Category_Code=GGPP5
http://www.affordablegokarts.com/mm...ode=A&Product_Code=AGK680&Category_Code=GGPP5
http://www.affordablegokarts.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=A&Category_Code=GGPP5 (But 18cc)
http://www.affordablegokarts.com/mm...ode=A&Product_Code=CS390C&Category_Code=GGPP5
http://www.affordablegokarts.com/mm...e=A&Product_Code=HON14751&Category_Code=GGPP5 (x2)

There might be more... but right now I'm just waiting to see if the sites a scam


----------



## oscaryu1

Hola. Time for a update.


----------



## oscaryu1

My soon to be Quarter-Midget engine 

Modifications on GX200 Clone so far:

Governor Removed
Mikuni Fuel Pump
GX390 AfterMarker Carburetor
UNI Racing Foam Air Filter
AGK Carburetor Adapter
Billet air filter adapter
Stage 1 Exhaust header

 Going to do the head next.


----------



## glenjudy

I'm impressed !
How much you have invested thus far ?
Will running this engine at chain saw rpms w/o roller/needle bearings on the crank and rod be a problem ?
What will the power transfer to rear wheels be ?
Is the little Briggs in upper right hand corner of 1st pic the one you had problem removing the oil dipper?
What were the scissors for ??

Keep the pics coming.....


----------



## tommyj3

oscaryu1, the blue engine looks like it's coming along great. You really need a table or work bench for your engine work. It would make things a lot easier.


----------



## oscaryu1

glenjudy said:


> I'm impressed !
> How much you have invested thus far ?
> Will running this engine at chain saw rpms w/o roller/needle bearings on the crank and rod be a problem ?
> What will the power transfer to rear wheels be ?
> Is the little Briggs in upper right hand corner of 1st pic the one you had problem removing the oil dipper?
> What were the scissors for ??
> 
> Keep the pics coming.....


Governor Removed $0.00
Mikuni Fuel Pump $25
GX390 Carburetor $35
AGK Carburetor Adapter w/ Pulse Fitting $40
UNI Air Filter + Billet Adapter $35
Stage 1 Candy Cane Exhaust Header $28

I'm not sure about that  But know people with the same engine (6.5HP stock) at 26HP! So I'll ask 'em that.

I'm not sure yet, I'm just upgrading and modifying... too bad I don't have a dyno here 

Ah, no. That one's a 3HP. I need to get a new carburetor for that one... I rebuilt the original one, but it didn't do squat. After squirting a whole can of carb cleaner in, every time I touch the gas, it just dies and kinda locks up.

Well, the fuel pump lines were perfect for the pump, but they were too big for the carburetor and the gas tank... so I took the fuel tank and carburetor lines, trimmed the edges down, and fit them inside another... The tape is just for cautions, as the last time I barely pulled it over, the whole thing backfired and all the lines were ripped out 

I'm honestly too scared to try and even start it


----------



## oscaryu1

tommyj3 said:


> oscaryu1, the blue engine looks like it's coming along great. You really need a table or work bench for your engine work. It would make things a lot easier.


Haha! Good ol' China! 

Hmm... I'll look into that...

Just noticed today... the exhaust valve lash is perfect, but the intake... I couldn't fit .0015 in it


----------



## oscaryu1

Ok... got the valves lashes done, started it, ran rich like h311.

I opened the choke a bit (more air)... smoothed out, but accelerated like heck. 

I'm thinking this is gonna be a problem with my clutch... 

I have a gasket inbetween the carburetor adapter and the intake port, but no gasket inbetween the adapter and carburetor, or the carburetor and the air filter adapter.

Would this create any problems? Also... for those of you that need this info... There's a lil' hole on the front of the carburetor (connecting to carb adapter). It's supposed to be like a bleed hole or something for the bowl... That's working great too, and not blocked.


----------



## oscaryu1

Since I'm going to readjust the whole carburetor, should I start with 1 1/2 - 2 turns out like any other 4 stroke? Thanks guys!


----------



## oscaryu1

No one?


----------



## 30yearTech

Should have a gasket on all mounting surfaces between the carburetor and cylinder head. There could be a small air leak, and if there is you will never get the carburetor to adjust properly.


----------



## oscaryu1

Yeah, there was... I forgot the insulator... So I should start with 1 1/2, after ALL the gaskets and all are on and perfectly working... ?

Thanks 30year.


----------



## 30yearTech

1 1/2 to 2 turns from seat is a good starting point, then fine tune. :thumbsup:


----------



## oscaryu1

Thanks! I'll try it later on...

Damn stud is too short...


----------



## oscaryu1

Time for another update... without pics...

GX390 carburetor and accessories are removed due to it smoking. I've got a GX160 carburetor (amazingly, the bore is bigger than the GX200! But only slightly). I'm planning on putting on a Mikuni 22/24mm.

"Anything else you add since the last update?"

Yes, I got the new push rods in! As well as the billet connecting rod (with inserts!), flat top piston, and new rings inside, as well as with 1.2:1 rocker arms, stainless steel valves, 26lbs valve springs, GX160 14cc head!

The billet flywheel will arrive in a few days time. After that, a .276 lift cam, and I'm off. The GX160 carburetor could not keep up with all the mods, thus I placed a #92 jet in. Runs well at a rather higher idle speed.

Another weird fact is that even with compression release, I can lift her up for a few second before the it gets past the compression stroke. 

Still, I ran 87 on it! No knocks, pings, or any weird noises! Not even a bit of smoke. I'm impressed. She's turning out to be a monster! I'm guessing it's turning around 13-14HP right now. 

I'll hopefully try to post a video when I'm done with the engine. Still a fast starter!


----------



## volkspower

You could advance the timing if you have not already. Just file the key down on the left side.


----------



## oscaryu1

Si, I ordered a pre-filed key a few days ago. 8 degrees timing increase. I'm gonna have to increase octane for sure now...

Just can't wait to put the flywheel on... a beaut...


----------



## oscaryu1

Recieved key, and bolted on ARC billet flywheel. Haven't tried to start it yet. Gonna get the performance cam this 23rd.


----------



## pmoore4321

Oscar....you still working on that engine? 

I got my ARC flywheel in last week. I agree, they are very cool.


----------



## 30yearTech

If you can, post some video of it running...:thumbsup:


----------



## oscaryu1

pmoore4321 - Yup, still working on it. I've got almost everything I can. I'm planning on getting a .242 lift cam. Great low end torque, and with 1.2 ratio rockers, I'm getting .291 lift!

30year - Yeah, I'd try to do that, but I ran into some problems. The starter cup for instance. When I was trying to remove the stock flywheel, I placed a big screwdriver there hoping to get the nut off. Instead, it bent the cup and I got no where. In the end I used a impact wrench and 3 jaw puller to get it off.

If I can hammer the bend out of it, then I'll try and start it. Every once in a while I slowly turn it over with the recoil, there's a loud ticking sound from the recoil starter hitting that bend... 

Either way, I'm extremely happy with it. This engine has so much compression, I can literally lift it up and walk away with it.


----------



## oscaryu1

Update - Should have it up and running by next week. Got my 1/4" torque wrench ($30), torque that rod to 190in/lbs, and it should be good to go. Hopefully 87 will run on it good.

Only thing I'm worried about is a girdle. I've been looking at the FasterMotors Plus Girdle... Prevents block flexing, a major issue on Clones...


----------



## oscaryu1

Welcome home!:


----------

